# Hot days and Lollies



## SusieGriff (Mar 19, 2011)

I was out and about today in the sunshine, walking the dog and my OH says oh it would be nice to have an ice cream.. but you can't now..... I don't miss it at all ....YET, but hot hot weather ... mmmm  ?
 I was wondering if anyone here with all your wonderful ideas, had any for frozen lollies or ice cream that is diabetic friendly.. I was looking somewhere and someone was talking about frozen sugar-free jelly....???  anyone tried it??  

Or is just the 'odd' lolly or ice cream acceptabe?  I don't want to fall into bad habits !!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Susie.

I would imagine that walking around, you'd be ok with a fairly plain lolly. They tend to be faily watery and probably dont contain more than sugar free flavouring. If they do contain sugar, I doubt they'd have a lot in. Ice cream is ok if you're dong a fair bit of walking but you may need to inject for it.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

Id just make my own using sugar free juice, then you know whats gone in them, you can get lolly pop makers thingys in wilkinsons for under a pound they make a set of 4 lollies.lime cordial is nice


----------



## shiv (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah as a kid we always used to make them at home with sugar free squash! Yummy!


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Id just make my own using sugar free juice, then you know whats gone in them, you can get lolly pop makers thingys in wilkinsons for under a pound they make a set of 4 lollies.lime cordial is nice



I Love lime, Do you know I've looked on every shelf for sugar free juice, and all I see is 'no added sugar'  thats not the same is it?


----------



## shiv (Mar 19, 2011)

Not exactly - but if you check the back you'll see 'no added sugar' is usually 0% sugar anyway. I always drink no added sugar - most brands like Robinsons, supermarket own brands etc are free of sugar. If you're worried, have a look on the nutritional information and it will soon tell you if it's carb free or not


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for that!!  Being new to label scrutinization, I thought no added sugar was not sugar free.... I WILL look next time  )  (There's so much to look for and learn....arrggghh)


----------



## shiv (Mar 19, 2011)

Hehe yep, most of the time it is basically sugar free, but I'm guessing there's some law somewhere that makes them differentiate 

I can tell you now for example that Asda's Double Strength Pear & Blackberry No Added Sugar is 0.2g per 100g - so basically sugar free!


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 19, 2011)

Magnum Minis are 16g of carbs, milk lollies are only 6 carbs, or, according to K's sheet of 15g snacks, a 75g scoop of ice cream is OK. A Tesco Disney Rocket lolly (my hubby's favourite) is 10.9 carbs http://img.tesco.com/Groceries/pi/865/5052319460865/IDShot_225x225.jpg

You dont need to go without


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 19, 2011)

graham usually having pastilles icelolly , are14 grammes of sugars


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks MeanMom!! I'll add this to my lists of carbs !!


----------



## Liz! (Mar 19, 2011)

BUt they are sugar - in liquid - it's not really the same as eating something wholemeal with 15 g carbs is it? That sugar will be in your blood very quickly.

In 40 years as a diabetic I've only had an ice lolly once, when my blood sugar was very low. Ice cream is ok as it has fat as well. Particularly if you are, for instance, taking a walk along the sea front! It covers a walk very well! but you have to be careful, different ice creams have very different carb values.


----------



## shiv (Mar 20, 2011)

In the past, I've bolused and waited for ages (basically until I was down in the 4/5s) and then had ice lollies (Fruit Pastilles lolly was always my fave). I'm not advocating it as obviously I'm basically just preventing a hypo (if you see what I mean) but it worked okay.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 20, 2011)

I like it - self induced hypo, and then "cure" it!


----------



## shiv (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm really not promoting it or advertising it. It's just the way I found it best. Obv I'd never let myself drop into a hypo, I just waited until I could tell the insulin was right into my system before I had the sugar filled ice lolly.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

Ice cream isn't too high in carbohydrate. Due to yesterday's sunshine (and a good run in the morning) I went to supermarket to buy ice cream and came away with 2 tubs of Carte D'or (half price on offer) - 2 scoops are less than 20g, and, yes, I can limit myslef to 2 scoops. 

An other option is to freeze fromage frais or yogurt tubes, sold for children's lunch boxes - tubes usually contain around 6g CHO.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 20, 2011)

Having type 1 diabetes has never stopped me from enjoying the occasional ice cream or ice lolly when out and about, exercise as in walking always helps balance things out bg wise if it is under 20g of carbs.


----------



## Moddey (Mar 20, 2011)

Same here, ice cream has never been much of an issue, especially with a smaller child. E won't eat that much ice cream at once, only about 10-15 carbs worth. 
Ice lollies are a problem, the shop bought ones are pure syrup, great for hypos, though 
Copepod's suggestion of frozen fromage frais is good, too. You can stick an ice cream stick straight through the lid and pop them in the freezer for a few hours, they taste really nice. Don't leave them in the freezer overnight, though, otherwise they go rock solid. 
Another thing you can do is blend berries and/or bananas, smoothie style, and make your own ice lollies. They taste gorgeous, surprisingly creamy with the banana, too.


----------



## HelenM (Mar 20, 2011)

On River Cottage the other night HughFW made strawberry lollies using 1kg of pureed strawberries to 100g of icing sugar, whizzed together and frozen in lolly moulds. He said it made 16 small lollies so they'd be about 8-9 carbs in each lolly. I suppose you could substitute sweetener for the sugar, though you'd need to be careful about quantities.
I have to say, I've used a walk/cycle ride  in the summer heat as a means of lowering my levels enough to be able to have a  guilt free icecream sundae midway


----------



## Belle72 (Mar 20, 2011)

*ice lollies*

If you're on an insulin pump, like me, you can have a lolly whenever you want and just bolus straight away.

However, if you're Coeliac, like me, you have to be careful that you eat a lolly or ice-cream that is gluten-free.  Did you know that type 1 diabetics should get tested for COELIAC  DISEASE annualy as it's another auto-immune disease.  My HbA1C is much better since I was diagnosed and have cut out gluten.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome Belle72. Agreed that it's harder for people with both coeliac and any type of diabetes, although as you say it's most common with autoimumme type 1. At least labelling of gluten-free and gluten containing products has improved over the years.

Moddey - I'm not organised enough to time the freezing of fromage frais pots, which is why I use tubes - so slim that they're easy to suck even when frozen solid.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Belle72. Welcome. 

It would be interesting to know what symptoms to look out for in case any T1 members are worried.

Rob


----------



## AnnW (Mar 20, 2011)

I have read this with interest, but, being a type 2 and not so worried about carb counting... more fat and sugar (I think ) .... is there any ice cream that's ok? or can it be used as an occasional treat which I think I shall be doing , this being my first summer since dx 

What a mine field this all is for a bear of very little brain !


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

Ann - it's a question of reading labels or websites and eating sensible portion sizes. 

See http://www.cartedor.co.uk/range.php for example - most are about 15g CHO / 4g fat per 100ml / 2 scoop portion; vanilla light is 11g CHO / 2g fat. 

I definitely recommend checking nutritional information online, rather than holding freezer door open in shop.


----------



## shiv (Mar 20, 2011)

Copepod said:


> I definitely recommend checking nutritional information online, rather than holding freezer door open in shop.



Why?? If you're unsure of what you're going to buy, why not take the product out the freezer, look at the nutritional info which takes all of approx 5 seconds and then buy it or put it back?


----------



## AnnW (Mar 20, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Ann - it's a question of reading labels or websites and eating sensible portion sizes.
> 
> See http://www.cartedor.co.uk/range.php for example - most are about 15g CHO / 4g fat per 100ml / 2 scoop portion; vanilla light is 11g CHO / 2g fat.
> 
> I definitely recommend checking nutritional information online, rather than holding freezer door open in shop.



I do read labels all the time, but I hadn't thought of doing it on line...  good idea !!!


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a feeling that my mum bought some sugar free ice cream in Tesco last year if that's any help to anyone!  I just check the labels of lollies, choc ices etc and then I at least know what I'm dealing with, I just bolus for it and enjoy!!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

shiv said:


> Why?? If you're unsure of what you're going to buy, why not take the product out the freezer, look at the nutritional info which takes all of approx 5 seconds and then buy it or put it back?



You might be quick, Shiv, but I've seen people hold freezer doors in supermarkets open for ages. Plus, it would be difficult to hold more than 2 boxes or tubs to compare. AnnW wants to compare fats and sugars rather than just CHO, so that's more complex and she seems to like my suggestion.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 20, 2011)

and of course - if you're checking ice cream, the whole tub can sometimes be covered in ice!!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 21, 2011)

Exactly, Caffeine Demon.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny that, I thought "no added sugar" meant just that. Thus if it's fruit juice for instance, they haven't added any sugar to what's already there. Back in the good old days I used to freeze fresh fruit, especially pineapple and have that. The sugar free cordial idea sounds like a good one to me and if it ever gets warm enough up here, I may try that.


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the idea of the smoothie lolly, think I might have to try that, also the fromage frais. some great ideas here.  Although ou can't take them out with you, but I'll remember that if I'm walking lots, and it's warm I might just have that ice cream!!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 22, 2011)

I allowed Carly to have a milky lolly, she only need a extra half unit of narvorapid 
I make No added sugar squash ice lollies at home, buy sugar free ice pops she eat them every day - even through the winter!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Liz! said:


> BUt they are sugar - in liquid - it's not really the same as eating something wholemeal with 15 g carbs is it? That sugar will be in your blood very quickly.
> 
> In 40 years as a diabetic I've only had an ice lolly once, when my blood sugar was very low. Ice cream is ok as it has fat as well. Particularly if you are, for instance, taking a walk along the sea front! It covers a walk very well! but you have to be careful, different ice creams have very different carb values.



Liz,

So, you not indulging in an ice lolly (because they 'are sugar in liquid') means you don't drink fresh orange juice and the like?? Bit weird in my opinion......if I want an ice lolly, I have one and I test and bolus accordingly!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Liz,
> So, you not indulging in an ice lolly (because they 'are sugar in liquid') means you don't drink fresh orange juice and the like??



I pretty much share Liz's approach. I'll often have an ice cream or a lolly as part of an expected requirement for carb top-up on a family Summer's day walk (but would try to resist the temptation if I knew I was already a bit high and the walk would bring me down nicely).

And no, I've not really drunk much in the way of fruit juices since diagnosis. I have enough problems keeping my levels in range after breakfast as it is!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its important not to let diabetes rule our lives completely, a occasional treat at the expense of a small rise in blood glucose isn't a death sentence and I for one will indulge over the coming months.


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 22, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> graham usually having pastilles icelolly , are14 grammes of sugars



Many years ago when I was in The Diet Club, I used to make ice lollies by adding Highlight chocolate powder to natural yoghurt and freezing.  It tasted like a Feast and was delicious,  I know the yoghurt is 6carb/100g, so it might be a nice healty alternative to the shop bought ones.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2011)

toby said:


> Its important not to let diabetes rule our lives completely, a occasional treat at the expense of a small rise in blood glucose isn't a death sentence and I for one will indulge over the coming months.



Toby, 

My thoughts entirely!, If there was a 'like' button...I would press it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 22, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Toby,
> 
> My thoughts entirely!, If there was a 'like' button...I would press it!



Me too!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 22, 2011)

Carly had a hypo at park today 3.1, I treated her a orange juice ice lolly from the van 14.8g perfect for hypo treat instead of a drink and she loved it


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 22, 2011)

toby said:


> Its important not to let diabetes rule our lives completely, a occasional treat at the expense of a small rise in blood glucose isn't a death sentence and I for one will indulge over the coming months.




absolutely, couldn't agree more


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 22, 2011)

Great ideas here!! I particularly like the idea of the chocolate Highlight powder in the nat.yogurt and freeze..  I have a pal in the USA who is sending me a canister of sugar free Kool Aid in cherry!! just to freeze !! bless her


----------

